# Organisiert zurückschlagen?



## derBeobachter (2 Oktober 2009)

Würde es nicht Sinn machen, organisiert zurückzuschlagen?

Ich denke da an eine Art Meldestelle, die einen Anwalt beschäftigt, der serienweise Unterlassungs-, Feststellungs- usw. Klagen einbringt. Bei besonders dreisten Anbietern bieten sich wohl auch Anzeigen wegen gewerblichen Betrugs an.

Ist es nicht so, dass im Fall eines gewonnen Verfahrens der Gegner die Anwaltskosten bezahlen muss? Also wäre das finanzielle Risiko nicht besonders hoch, die restlichen Fixkosten ließen sich wohl über Spenden, Fundraising und/oder micropayments bestreiten.

Der angenehme Nebeneffekt wäre wohl auch, dass die Gerichte durch die Klagsflut zunehmend überlastet würden, was den Druck auf den Gesetzgeber, etwas gegen diesen Spuk zu unternehmen, erhöhen würde.

Es mag sein, dass ich als juristischer Laie das etwas zu naiv sehe, aber genau deswegen stelle ich es ja zur Diskussion.


----------



## derBeobachter (2 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Organisiert zurückschlagen?*

Lieber Moderator, der meine Frage in die Plauderecke verschoben hat!

Ich habe dieses Frage ganz bewusst in der Rechtsabteilung gepostet. Man kann darüber zwar auch plaudern, aber eine sinnvolle Antwort ist nur von jemand zu erwarten, der juristisch sattelfest ist, und den findet man bei "Recht und Gesetz" wohl eher als unter "diverses, das sonst nirgends reinpasst".

Zuminderst eine Anmerkung, warum das gemacht wurde, hätte ich schon erwartet :unzufrieden:


----------



## Teleton (2 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Organisiert zurückschlagen?*

Sowas ähnliches gibt es schon, den Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentrale. Die haben irgendwo eine Liste mit Abmahnungen.

Selbst wenn was Neues aufgebaut würde (von wem?):
Das Problem ist (wie man bei der Verbraucherzentrale sieht), dass die Klagen im Ausland zugestellt werden müssten. Das dauert Monate bis Jahre. In der Regel sind auch die Erstattungsforderungen nur aufwendig zu relasieren, häufig verschwinden Firmen vor der Vollstreckung. Dann sind auch noch die Gerichtskosten futsch.
Der Anwalt könnte nur für einzelne Private im Wege der negativen Feststellungsklage tätig werden, das würde ihm pro Verfahren bis zu 75,- Euro + MwSt einbringen. Wenn er davon halbwegs über die Runden kommen will mit nur 2500,- im Monat müsste er mindestens 7-8000 umsetzen. Macht etwa 100 Verfahren die im Monat komplett abgeschlossen werden müssen. Bei 20 Arbeitstagen mtl  also 5 (vollständige) Verfahren pro Tag.5 * Mandatsaufnahme, Besprechung Kostenrisiko, Klageschrift aus Textbausteinen, Rückfragen von Gericht,Mandant, Rechtschutzversicherung usw. Reaktion auf Klageerwiderung, Wahrnehmung von Gerichtsterminen, Abrechnung mit Gerichtskasse Mandant usw. Halte ich selbst bei weitgehender Automatisierung kaum zu schaffen.



> Der angenehme Nebeneffekt wäre wohl auch, dass die Gerichte durch die Klagsflut zunehmend überlastet würden


Bei den hier geschätzen 1200 Klagen jährlich wohl kaum, da musst Du schon mit einem LKW voll ankommen.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Organisiert zurückschlagen?*

Nicht nur die Verbraucherzentralen, auch die Wettbewerbszentrale hat schon gegen die Anbieter von Webabzockfallen erfolgreich geklagt.

Allerdings haben diese Klagen die betreffenden Herrschaften bisher nicht am Weiterbetreiben ihrer Geschäftsmodelle gehindert. Wenn erst überhaupt die Prozesskosten erfolgreich eingetrieben werden können, dann wird das als "Betriebsunfall" verbucht. Angesichts der Millionengewinne sind das Peanuts. 
Ohnehin sind diese Firmen oft über mittellose Strohmänner gegründet, oft auch im Ausland. Da kriegt man nicht einmal den Kostenfestsetzungsbeschluß gepfändet.

Außerdem firmieren die Betreiber hin und wieder einfach um. Dann ist es so, dass die erzielten Urteile natürlich hinsichtlich des Unterlassungsanspruchs nicht mehr auf das neue "Unternehmen" anwendbar sind, sondern es muss wieder erneut geklagt werden. Der ganze Zirkus von vorn.

So geht das nicht.

Das ganze Denkmodell, mit dem man in Deutschland die organisierte Wirtschaftskriminalität zu bekämpfen meint, ist von Grund auf unlogisch und verkehrt.

Fehler 1)
Man überlässt die Regulierung des fairen Marktes nichtstaatlichen Organisationen. 
Die Verbraucherzentralen sowie die Wettbewerbszentralen können in Deutschland nur nach dem UWG klagen, haben aber keinerlei Exekutivvollmachten und können keine Strafgelder verhängen. Dies ist ein grundlegender Unterschied sogar zum angeblich so liberalen angelsächsischen Raum. In England gibt es das "OFT" (Office for Fair Traide), in den USA die F.T.C. (Federal Trade Commission). Beides sind Behörden, mit Exekutivvollmachten. Die können eng mit den Staatsanwälten zusammenarbeiten, die können Strafgelder verhängen (und machen das auch). 

Fehler 2)
Man unterhält keine Schwerpunktstaatsanwaltschaften für Wirtschaftskriminalität.
Deutsche Staatsanwälte sind mit der Materie oft überfordert, besonders, wenn es um Kriminalität in Internet und Telekommunikation geht. Zum Teil fehlt neben den Sachkenntnissen auch das erforderliche Engagement, zum Teil werden sie offenbar auch von den leitenden Justizbehörden ausgebremst, zumindest aber nicht aktiv genug zur Verfolgung dieser Straftaten angehalten.

Fehler 3)
Das deutsche Inkassorecht ist ein Unding.
Während überall sonst im Ausland strenge Bestimmungen existieren, was ein Inkasso-Dienstleister tun darf, ist es in Deutschland z.B. nirgends geregelt, ob er trotz bestrittener Forderung weiter drohen und mahnen darf. Das dürfte er z.B. in den USA nicht, in England ebenfalls nicht.
Folglich gibt es eine Struktur des "Inkasso-Stalkings", das mit seinen ausgeübten Methoden fast schon an Schutzgelderpressung erinnert, nur in Deutschland. Daher sucht man auch so eine Abzockfallen-Szene fast überall im Ausland vergeblich. Die finden anderswo keine Inkassobüros, die diese Forderungen eintreiben und das dort damit verbundene Rechtsrisiko auf sich nehmen.

Fehler 4)
Die deutsche Politik ist dominiert von Lobby-Verbänden. Das merkt man immer wieder daran, wenn bestimmte Gesetzesnovellen auf Einfluss dieser Verbände hin erfolgreich verwässert werden. Jüngstes Beispiel ist die Novelle des UWG zum Schutz vor unlauterer Telefonwerbung. Die selbst vom Bundesrat vorher favorisierten besseren Vorschläge waren nach intensiver Einflussnahme dann plötzlich in den Bundestagsausschüssen nicht mehr durchsetzbar.


----------



## greengrow (4 Oktober 2009)

Antiscammer schrieb:
			
		

> Fehler 1)
> Man überlässt die Regulierung des fairen Marktes nichtstaatlichen Organisationen.
> Die Verbraucherzentralen sowie die Wettbewerbszentralen können in Deutschland nur nach dem UWG klagen, haben aber keinerlei Exekutivvollmachten und können keine Strafgelder verhängen. Dies ist ein grundlegender Unterschied sogar zum angeblich so liberalen angelsächsischen Raum. In England gibt es das "OFT" (Office for Fair Traide), in den USA die F.T.C. (Federal Trade Commission). Beides sind Behörden, mit Exekutivvollmachten. Die können eng mit den Staatsanwälten zusammenarbeiten, die können Strafgelder verhängen (und machen das auch)


I apologise if I have misread/misunderstood this.

In the UK the OFT is controlled by Government.
Government is controlled by business (lobbyists) 

It's my personal belief that the following formula dictates and influences all decision making in all capitalist markets:

increased consumer protection = less inward investment


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Re: Organisiert zurückschlagen?*



greengrow schrieb:


> I apologise if I have misread/misunderstood this.
> 
> In the UK the OFT is controlled by Government.
> Government is controlled by business (lobbyists)
> ...



Übersetzung:


> Entschuldigt, wenn ich das falsch verstanden haben sollte:
> 
> "In England wird das OFT durch die Regierung kontrolliert"
> ...
> ...



Das hast Du nicht falsch verstanden. 
Es ist schon so, dass in allen sogenannten "marktkapitalistischen Gesellschaften" die Politik mehr oder weniger durch Lobbyisten beeinflusst wird. Das kennt man von Washington, wo es z.B. ganze Anwaltskanzleien gibt, die nichts anderes tun, als ihre Ohren im Auftrag der Wirtschaft ständig im Kongress offen zu halten. Das ist aber auch in Deutschland so, nur hier findet es eher versteckt statt, dafür aber beileibe nicht weniger effektiv. Zu wessen Gunsten, das ist dabei allerdings immer die Frage.

Die neoliberale Ideologie, dass sich der Staat aus jeglicher Überregulierung herauszuhalten habe, um Investitionen in "innovative Märkte" und damit das "Wachstum" nicht zu gefährden, sitzt tief in den Köpfen und beeinflusst damit das politische Handeln.
Dabei berücksichtigt diese Grundannahme nicht, dass es in jeder Volkswirtshaft nur eine begrenzte Menge an Kaufkraft gibt. Dabei wäre es die Aufgabe der Politik, den Markt so zu regulieren, dass diese Kaufkraft so eingesetzt wird, dass dadurch ein möglichst hoher Nutzen für alle entsteht.
So, wie es jetzt aussieht, wird gezielt Kaufkraft vernichtet - zu Gunsten einiger weniger, die das Geld dann auf ihren mallorquinischen Fincas für Kokain und Orgien mit Edelnutten verbraten.
Das ist anscheinend das, was Politiker unter "Wirtschaftsförderung" verstehen. Aspekte der öffentlichen Wohlfahrt werden vollkommen vergessen.

Übersetzung:
You got it right.
One can clearly see that in all so called "marcet-capitalistic" societies, politics is strongly influenced by lobbyists. That is quite well known in Washington, where  large numbers of law-firms are doing nothing else than keeping ears opened in congress, in charge of economy. In Germany, this takes place in a more hidden way, but not less effective. The question only is, who takes the benefit.

The ideology of Neo-Liberalism, demanding that state should keep out of any regulation so that investment in "innovative markets" is not hampered, is stuck deeply in brains and influences every political action.
But this presumption does not respect the fact that in every economy, spending power is limited. In effect, it would be the task of politics to regulate the market in a way that a profit for all would result.
But keeping the way it is, spending power is annihilated, in favour of the profit for a few who can burn the money by coke-orgies together with their plummy hookers on their Majorca-Fincas.
That seems to be the way how politicians seem to believe in "boosting economy". All aspects of public welfare are completely ignored.


----------

